# turkey wing okay for raw feeding?



## Miss Molly May

Just came back from the grocery store and they have turkey wings for very cheap. Is it okay to feed Molly turkey wings? I am guessing yes but just want to make sure


----------



## Chloedancer

I am wondering about that too. I had bought some not too long ago then noticed they were not whole wings, but cut into sections.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Some people have no problems with the turkey wings, some do.

Personally, about the only turkey bones I feed are the necks. Turkeys, unlike chickens, are much older and their bones are harder when they are butchered.

I find the bones in the turkey wings to be a bit too 'strong' for my tastes.


----------



## Chloedancer

They did seem dense to me also.

Hmm, for some reason was thinking turkey necks were not a good idea. I get confused with so much differing info out there! I saw a good price on them so may have to go get some. Trying to find some more meat choices. So far have only been doing chicken, pork, and beef most the time. Chloe also seems to not want chicken now.

Oops didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## onyx'girl

I also only feed the necks. I get hen drums with my co-op order and have fed them, only to have them come back up. I will just strip the meat from now on, and give them other RMB's instead...same goes for the wing, alot of skin/bone for the amount of meat and the bone is pretty hard.


----------



## DeeMcB

I feed turkey wings & drums with no problem. Ezra is the easiest dog to feed on the planet....which probably means that when I get another dog, it'll be ****.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Chloedancer said:


> Hmm, for some reason was thinking turkey necks were not a good idea. I get confused with so much differing info out there!


Turkey necks are not a good thing for dogs that like to GULP their food. The necks are usually sized just right to get stuck going down the throat if a dog doesn't chew them first.

So, if your dog is a gulper then you should be careful feeding turkey necks.


----------



## Chloedancer

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Turkey necks are not a good thing for dogs that like to GULP their food. The necks are usually sized just right to get stuck going down the throat if a dog doesn't chew them first.
> 
> So, if your dog is a gulper then you should be careful feeding turkey necks.


I picked up some necks today. Great price and wanted to add something else to the diet. These things are HUGE! :crazy: They must be 12 inches! In fact, I thought I could cut (or saw/hack) them in two. Do you feed these in with a meal or are they a recreational thing?

Since they are this big, will gulping be an issue and also, should I leave them that big?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

The bigger they are the harder they are to get down WITHOUT chewing. 

When I feed turkey necks I feed them as the RMB meal but because they are SO heavy in the bone department I tend to feed only Muscle Meat (no bone) the next day.

One of my dogs had constipation problems if he ate turkey necks more than twice a week.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Forgot to add ...

The easiest way to 'cut' turkey necks is to grab them at each end and bend them until they 'break'. The cartilage between the neck bones will crack. Then you can work a knife in that area and get the sections apart.


----------



## Chloedancer

Okay good tip on how to cut them.

You also answered my other question on pork necks with your answer here. Feed MM only the next day or even the next meal. 

I was just shocked at how big those things are, lol.


----------

